# Long haul return fee is now in place.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So when I drive if I drive I only do long hauls mostly airport rides. When I pick up the passenger I act surprised when I find out where they are going and I say they are supposed to tell me it’s a long ride. Most times they panic because they are late and are going to the airport so I say $20 cash or $20 gas and they have all paid up. I just tell them I lose money on long rides and can not afford to do them at $6 a gallon of gas. And I still get tips lol,


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You're taking a chance getting reported doing that. All it takes is one pax to complain to Uber and you'll be in the crosshairs. 

It's fair. And justified. But Uber and Lyft will frown if they hear about it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

losiglow said:


> You're taking a chance getting reported doing that. All it takes is one pax to complain to Uber and you'll be in the crosshairs.
> 
> It's fair. And justified. But Uber and Lyft will frown if they hear about it.


From what I have read in the past on Uber website I’m allowed to negotiate a return fee the customer is not forced to pay it and I’m not forced to do a long trip so it is just a business transaction. I’m sure some one stars can happen that might effect you.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I can't think of anything in the TOS that this violates. Although I'm not interested enough to look it over. So I suppose it's safe enough to keep up until someone complains. And while it might land you in hot water, it wouldn't likely be a violation that immediately deactivates you without a warning.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> $20 cash or $20 gas


Cash tip, your word against his. Credit card receipt for $20 worth of gas at a station near the pickup point could be problematic.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Cash tip, your word against his. Credit card receipt for $20 worth of gas at a station near the pickup point could be problematic.


Uber is not the FBI!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So far I have only had to cancel 2 rides out of about 40 rides on average I charge between $10 and $40


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I have made similar return fee requests when accepting a trip that takes me far into the suburbs. I typically charge a buck a mile to get back to where I will start getting trip requests again. I am pretty sure we are allowed to do this per the terms of service. So far the pax have agreed and paid an additional tip on top of what I was asking for. I have even done this for long pickups to far out and make sure they understand it will take me a while to get there and I explain how far away I am and how much I will need for the pickup.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well it's a good thing you do this.
But 1 real important thing . When you are doing that $100 trip, your pay and request this. Maybe uber and lyft are charging them $250 on a $140 ride. You better plan a backup job now. If you dont care that's even better.
Over 20k trips all platforms. You will be history by a geek ********. BUT I WILL YOU WELL AND ALOT OF THESE.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I simply dont take them. At all EVER. From my area, Clemson is fine. It pays good money 98 percent of the time i get a tip so I make over 60 for it. And I can rides back to the hwy or even half way back. Atlanta nope. Every driver who goes to Atlanta has told me not to do that trip/ And goes into specific details


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is something to be said for keep running and gunning till you get caught.


----------

